# Sick Dying Rooster



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

My rooster has been laying around the last couple of days instead of wooing the ladies like he normally does. Today he won't even get up even when I pick him up (he is not tame BTW and does not normally let me near enough to touch him). He's just laying by the water and keeps closing his eyes like he might be dying. I did see him take a drink. all of the other chickens are fine and healthy. He doesn't seem injured, but sick rather. He's not even a year old. I did notice today quite a bit of BRIGHT green poop in the chicken coop but don't know if it's from him. What should I do and what could be the cause of this?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What does his crop look/feel like?

The only time I had a chicken act like that was when one of them had sour crop. If the crop feels fluid-like and full, it may be that.

If it's sour crop, you can try tilting the roo forward and sort of upside down, to get him to "vomit" the stuff out of his crop. Don't leave him upside down too long, though, just a few seconds at a time, or he could aspirate the gloppy ick in there. You may have to dip him a few times.

Oh. Don't wear your good shoes. It's a messy procedure.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Pasteurella or Fowl Cholera. Do you have any sulfa or penicillin?


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I will try some bird tipping tomorrow. I do have some penicillin. How long is it good for? How much should I give and where do you inject on a chicken??


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/s...tm/bc/tphm29.htm&word=chicken,penicillin,dose

Here is a chart giving doses for the different formulations of penicillin.

You will need to treat ALL the birds. This disease is highly contagious. You can give the dose by mouth, just make sure the birds swallow it. 

Don't try to empty the crop. This is not sour crop, no need to traumatize him more.

If you inject, do it in the breast muscle.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I have 20 free range chickens, I am nine months pregnant, and working full time. I don't think I want to have to do penicillin shots on 20 wild chickens. How do you know that this is pasturella? How is it contracted? All the rest of the chickens are normal, active and healthy right now. I have not added any new birds to the flock or anything.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Give it in their water. The rooster's symptoms plus the bright green diarrhea tells me it is Pasteurella. It can be spread by other animals, including rodents. Poultry can be infected without showing any symptoms until they keel over and die. With poultry, you have to go by "flock symptoms" as much as "individual symptoms". If you have one very sick, dying bird, he has already shed the bacteria all over the feed and water dishes and shared the infection with the flock. 
Here is an article for you on the disease.
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/61/fowl-cholera-pasteurellosis


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I learn so much from this forum, especially from you, Cyngbaeld.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll try the Penicillin in their water, but how much? I also have no clue what kind of Penicillin I have because it was given to me in syringes. How many days will I need to give it for? The rooster died, but so far the others seem fine. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Without knowing what you have, I can't give dosage, sorry.

Can you stop at the feed store and get one of the sulfa packages? It is formulated to put in the water.


----------

